# C.A Harris Michigan Fly Reels



## rangermi (Jul 1, 2011)

*Have 2 Original Harris Solitude ll reels left hand crank 5 wgt. with Mastery wf 5 f line and backing used twice new condition $ 100.00 each if you dont like send back for full refund orginal box ,cover and instructions*

*Rangermi original cost $215.00 each these reels were made in Hazel Park,Mi.*
also have 2 rRoss R Rhythm reels #2- 4to 6wt.new condition wth line and backing box ,cover ,instructions

also $100.00 each


----------



## jbram (Oct 3, 2011)

Is one of the harris II fly reels still for sale?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## duckeye (Feb 16, 2010)

rangermi said:


> *Have 2 Original Harris Solitude ll reels left hand crank 5 wgt. with Mastery wf 5 f line and backing used twice new condition $ 100.00 each if you dont like send back for full refund orginal box ,cover and instructions*
> 
> *Rangermi original cost $215.00 each these reels were made in Hazel Park,Mi.*
> also have 2 rRoss R Rhythm reels #2- 4to 6wt.new condition wth line and backing box ,cover ,instructions
> ...



Hello. Do you still have the Harris Fly Reels for sale?

Thank you.

Greg


----------

